# CPC Exam Tips



## djohnson1026 (May 21, 2014)

Hello,

I will be taking my CPC exam on June 14, and was wondering if anyone had any tips. I have been studying the aapc practice exams, my time isn't quite where it needs to be but, I practice everyday. Are there any particular sections I need to really focus on? Does each section have to be 70% or above or is it a total score of 70%? 

Donyelle


----------



## greatbiller (May 21, 2014)

*Exam Tips*

Good luck on the CPC exam!  You need to achieve an overall score of 70% to pass - do not worry about your score in each individual section.  

What really helped me pass the exam on the first try is quickly going through the exam and answering the easy questions first.  Each question is worth the same amount, so do not spend too much time on any one question at first.  

AAPC practice exams are helpful.  Really review the notes at the beginning of each section of the CPT manual.  Read the fine print under the diagnosis codes in the ICD-9 manual.  There is a lot of information regarding whether a second diagnosis is required, whether a diagnosis can be listed first, etc.


----------



## kbailey05 (May 22, 2014)

*CPC Exam*

You have to quickly eliminate 2 answers without having to look anything up or you certainly run out of time..


----------



## kbearden1985 (May 22, 2014)

When doing the AAPC practice exams, be sure to read the rationale even if you get the answer correct. I found that very helpful. Something I did during the exam was wear earplugs. That may sound silly, but it blocked out all surrounding noise. I couldn't even hear my own pages turn, it was just me and the test! I wore them at home some when working on the practice exams, as well. Time management (or lack thereof) is one of the main reasons people do not pass this test, especially on the first try. As mentioned above, do not dwell on one question, skip around throughout the test and answer the easy ones first. By doing that, you'll have time to go back and answer the harder ones. I passed on the first try, and so can you!


----------



## terrijo777 (May 22, 2014)

You can take your books so Write yourself some good notes.  You will need to know the terminology which includes prefixes, suffixes, roots etc..so write those in your book.  For example: ante..write the definition  beside the first word in ICD 9  that starts with that.  Just keep doing that with all the words you can. When you come across the word you need to know the definition for, you will be able to go right to it. 
Label your diagrams as good as you possibly can.    And K Bailey is absolutly correct.. you will need to quickly eliminate answers.  When you have CPT and DX codes to find for the same question.. Look for your DX first that would fit the scenario.. Once you find it, if it doesnt match up to one of the answers you can eliminate that answer and then look up the CPT codes...so on..   Good luck..


----------



## djohnson1026 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your encouraging words and tips. Terrijo777- about labeling the diagrams do you mean the different plans of the body and the spinal column?


----------



## terrijo777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, anything you can label.....label!! you will find it very helpful.. Just dont overload your pages to where you get all confused when you are looking for something.


----------



## jayden0812 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Exam Tips*

I read through the post and this info is very helpful. If I can understand the test format Im confident I have a better chance of passing. Can anyone tell me if the exam uses EXACT words as they are found in the books? Example: Dr. Smith administered anesthesia on *a patient with severe systemic disease (P3)*to prepare for his *open treatment of distal tibiofibular joint (27829)*. How would you report these services? Answer: 27829 -P3

In other words, those codes are listed word for word in the CPT book as I listed. Will the questions include word specific indications such as these? And not necessarily as long as the ones title here but in general is there a use of Key Terms in this exam?


----------

